# Guardians of Galaxy XXX



## VengerSatanis (May 4, 2017)

Free *Alpha Blue *scenario* Guardians of Galaxy XXX* is getting a new cover and new name in order to remain within the bounds of parody, fair use, Disney's lawyers, and all that other jazz.  Full details here:

http://vengersatanis.blogspot.com/2017/05/guardians-of-galaxy-xxx.html

Thanks,

*VS*


----------



## VengerSatanis (May 4, 2017)

New, improved, and back on the virtual shelves - it's *Guarding Galaxy XXX*, a free PDF for your sleazy scifi needs:

http://vengersatanis.blogspot.com/2017/05/guarding-galaxy-xxx.html


----------

